# Best value in flights



## decembersal (31 Jul 2007)

In general, is it cheaper to book via aer lingus or ryanair or to use a search engine?


----------



## SOM42 (31 Jul 2007)

I find using www.skyscanner.net to be excellent as it compares all airlines flying that route and gives you best prices.  You then click on the link to book with the airline's own website.  This is very handy when looking to fly to airports where there are numerous options eg Heathrow or Manchester


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

I've found the best strategy to be to check what's available using one of the meta/aggregator search sites (which may not search all airlines sucn as _Ryanair _or other discount airlines) and then also check the individual airlines' websites. I generally found the prices on the aggregator sites higher than going direct but those sites were useful for checking availability.


----------



## niceoneted (9 Dec 2010)

Shop around on the airlines your happy to travel on for the trip you are taking that is what I do.


----------



## silverwake (9 Dec 2010)

+1 for skyscanner. It's just a search engine for flights. It takes the prices from the airline pages directly, and searches for the connections if required.


----------



## minion (19 Dec 2010)

Ive always found Aer Lingus own website to be a lot more expensive than what you get on skyscanner, cehaptickets etc for the exact same flight.
I couldnt believe it.  You'd think that Aer Lingus direct would be cheaper but its not.


----------



## shesells (19 Dec 2010)

Totally depends on where you're going - it's a not a general question?


----------



## redchariot (21 Dec 2010)

Up to a year or two ago, I found it cheaper to book flights through ebookers etc but it seems that in a lot of cases, you will get the same price direct from the airline. Haven't booked Aer Lingus this way though.

One thing I do find great about third party websites is the ability to make multi-stop bookings and also to make bookings from Ireland (when you need to make a connecting flight) where some airline websites will only allow you to book from their European hubs e.g Thai Airways website will not allow you to book a return trip Dublin - London - Bangkok but only allow you to book London - Bangkok but a website like ebookers will allow you to book the whole through flight


----------

